# Gilden?



## Billbô-bdf (2. November 2007)

sry dass ich des jetzt frag...aba wo find ich des wo man schauen kann wer grade die besten gilden sind???


----------



## sirenia (2. November 2007)

hier zb : http://www.wowjutsu.com/world/


----------



## Billbô-bdf (3. November 2007)

gibts au weitere....weil da seine gilde zu finden is unmöglich..weils ja keine suchfunktion oda ähnliches gibt...und sogar wenn man auf eu server stellt und allianz dann sind imma no 160 seiten mit min. 20 gilden...


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (3. November 2007)

na ja - ctrl+f hilft xD


----------



## Billbô-bdf (3. November 2007)

ne leider net xDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich kenn wow jutsu und bosskillers...aba bosskillers is ziehmlich veraltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaroli (4. November 2007)

Die Ctrl+f - Funktion hilft aber nur auf dem aktuell angezeigten Screen. Gilden, die auf weiteren Seiten aufgeführt sind werden nicht gefunden. Aber man kann diese Seite nach Realms sortieren. Dann erhält man ein Realm-Ranking, bei dem Gilden aufgeführt sind, sobald sie in Karazhan und aufwärts aktiv sind. Vor der Score-Wertung steht dann als Info auch der aktuelle EU-Rang oder US-Rang der Gilde.


----------



## vanHaven (5. November 2007)

man kann selektieren nach Realm, Fraktion und Land.
Dann ist die auswahl sehr gering meist immer unter 100 da reicht ein schnelles Auge und 3x am Scrollrad drehen und man hat seine Gilde.



Augen auf - Kopf an - die Damen.


----------



## Faulmaul (6. November 2007)

auch http://wow-progress.de sollte n bißchen Info bieten


----------



## Diamond1611 (6. November 2007)

www.bosskillers.com - im prinzip das gleiche aber um die sammlung komplett zu machen^^


----------



## Faulmaul (6. November 2007)

Billbô-bdf schrieb:


> sry dass ich des jetzt frag...aba wo find ich des wo man schauen kann wer grade die besten gilden sind???



definiere die "besten"

gute Gilde heisst nicht 300 members die alle asozial itemgeil ihre mitmembers mit crafts abzocken wobei die größten Verdaugungsgangkriecher mit den besten Freunden des Raidleaders nach Kara mitgenommen werden, sondern eher Qualität im Sinne von freundliche hilfsbereite Member mit guter (breiter) Streuung der Berufe und Klassen und einigen Veteranen die neben Raid-Erfahrung auch n bißchen soziale Kompetenz haben.

In der Hinsicht sag ich mal für mich ist UNSERE Gilde (unstoppable, Horde Realm Nethersturm) die beste, ich erwarte aber von keinem der hier nach der "BESTEN GILDE" sucht, daß er/sie meinen Post versteht weil die wenigsten guten Spieler fragen wie "was ist die beste Gilde" oder "was ist die beste DD-/Tank-/Heil-Klasse" stellen....

so long


----------



## Macaroli (6. November 2007)

Die Seiten sind ja recht interessant, aber ich seh es natürlich wie Faulmaul, weil alle diese Rankings nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es im Prinzip nur Burning Crusade - Rankings sind, weil alles was davor war nicht mehr erfasst ist. Das macht das natürlich aktueller, aber erfasst halt auch nur einen Teil.


----------

